# Pet carrier for 8 week old



## droppin_croissants (Jan 27, 2020)

Towards the end of May or early June, I will be getting a female GSD puppy. I'll be flying with her and I'm a but concerned that she might not fit in a pet carrier. The flight's allowed maximum dimensions are 17x11x9.5 but I know with soft sided carriers, they can squish down a bit.

But would an 8 week old fit in a carrier with those dimensions?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no experience transporting a puppy. That said I happen to have a suitcase that exact size. It's very small. It is designed to fit under the seat in front of you which is the only approved place for any carry on personal item during a flight (not your carry on bag in the overhead bin). At only 9.5 inches high the pup would have to be a smaller pup and would definitely have to stay lying down the entire trip to fit in that height space. Hopefully you will here from others on this but I don't think it's comfortably doable for the pup unless it's a short flight. 
Also keep in mind the airline industry is making big rule changes regarding pets in the cabin so it may not even be an option by the time your trip is planned.


----------



## droppin_croissants (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh okay. That's good to know! Thank you! And it would be a short flight, like 30-45 minutes. I'll start coming up with a backup plan if flying won't work, but I can also talk more with my breeder to see if people in the past have flown comfortably with their pups.

I know that the height of the carrier can be a tiny bit taller (probably 1.5in), if it's a soft sided carrier.

Thank you for the response!


----------



## Misty02 (Dec 27, 2019)

droppin_croissants said:


> Towards the end of May or early June, I will be getting a female GSD puppy. I'll be flying with her and I'm a but concerned that she might not fit in a pet carrier. The flight's allowed maximum dimensions are 17x11x9.5 but I know with soft sided carriers, they can squish down a bit.
> 
> But would an 8 week old fit in a carrier with those dimensions?


I am so glad you asked that question, droppin_croissants. I’ll be having the same issue in the very near future, but likely for a long flight. Do you mind sharing with me your plan B?

How have others brought their puppies home?


----------



## droppin_croissants (Jan 27, 2020)

Misty02 said:


> I am so glad you asked that question, droppin_croissants. I’ll be having the same issue in the very near future, but likely for a long flight. Do you mind sharing with me your plan B?
> 
> How have others brought their puppies home?


My plan B might be to fly to Idaho (where the breeder is located) and then get a rental car, then drive back to Washington state (where I'll be located).

But I'll ask my breeder more about it and I'll let you know!


----------



## Misty02 (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. Please do let me know, I too am trying to find the least traumatic way for the puppy to make it home. I’m sure the breeder will provide options and advice in my case as well, but it is nice to have other possibilities to consider. Sadly, driving might not be an option for us.

Congratulations on your new upcoming puppy!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I highly doubt a German shepherd puppy would fit in a carrier under the seat, to be honest. My friend has a corgi puppy (9 months, so almost full sized) but he barely fit. The people working at the airlines can be extremely picky. I’ve heard of people not being allowed to fly with the pup if the ears touch the top or the dog can’t comfortably stand up and turn around. They also say you cannot get the puppy out of the carrier during the flight and it must stay zipped closed, so the puppy couldn’t stick its head out. Of course, some airline workers are more relaxed about the rules, but you don’t want to be stuck with someone that isn’t and you can’t fly.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I have no idea how the owner did it with the airlines but one of my pup’s littermates flew home from MI to TX in a carry-on bag. I think her biggest difficulty was keeping the little guy quiet and calm so she stayed at the breeders for a few days practicing and training the pup.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

CeraDean said:


> I have no idea how the owner did it with the airlines but one of my pup’s littermates flew home from MI to TX in a carry-on bag. I think her biggest difficulty was keeping the little guy quiet and calm so she stayed at the breeders for a few days practicing and training the pup.


That’s super interesting to me! When I spoke with Chris before Archer came home, she said no one had ever done it that way before, but she wasn’t sure the puppy would actually fit. Good to know it is possible. Was it one of the female pups?


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> That’s super interesting to me! When I spoke with Chris before Archer came home, she said no one had ever done it that way before, but she wasn’t sure the puppy would actually fit. Good to know it is possible. Was it one of the female pups?


It was a male pup about 16 - 18 lbs. Apparently, his cuteness was so overwhelming that they didn’t have any issues with flight workers. He is also a super stable dog. She used a Sherpa carrier and flew Spirit. They picked the latest flight so there wouldn’t be complainers and priority check in. The handler was super friendly, lots of smiles.

I wouldn’t be so brave or be able to pull off the right attitude. I’d be a mess of ‘what if’ nerves. But it’s possible...to super brave souls.


----------

